# B band converter needed for HR24?



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I just installed my HR24. MRV (unsupported ethernet) works perferctly and I see SD channels. However, I don't get any HD channels (searching 771 error).

I have a slimline 5 dish with 4 cables coming out. 2 cables are wired directly to my HR23 (works perfectly) and the other 2 cables go directly to the HR24. There is no SWM, DECA, or extra hardware.


Do I need B band converters?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, you need BBCs on a non-SWM.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Call DirecTV they will ship them for you


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I already called directv and they have been shipped for free. The CSR was not too confident that was the problem (I had to lead the witness  ) Bummer thing is that he would not ship them overnight. He said it would take 2-5 days by UPS. Thank god my MRV works great.!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

They come pretty fast


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I received them standard fedex overnight 1 per envelope


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mrfatboy said:


> I just installed my HR24... Do I need B band converters?


Yes. Apparently DirecTV couldn't build in both a BBC and a DECA, so they opted for the built-in DECA, since most HR24s (and H24s) will be used in a SWM system that does not need BBCs anyway.


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

No receivers have built-in BBCs. I know it doesn't help the OP...just feel like arguing:lol:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

pstr8ahead said:


> No receivers have built-in BBCs. I know it doesn't help the OP...just feel like arguing:lol:


Well, to be exact, the H23/HR23 have wide band tuners that negate the need for BBC, but I was just too lazy when I made the earlier post to write all that out.


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

Good man...lol...I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> Yes. Apparently DirecTV couldn't build in both a BBC and a DECA, so they opted for the built-in DECA, since most HR24s (and H24s) will be used in a SWM system that does not need BBCs anyway.


It's not that they couldn't, but rather that the Hx24 is intended to be used in a SWiM setup so wide band tuners aren't necessary...thus the need for the BBCs in a non-SWiM setup. :grin:

Mike


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> It's not that they couldn't, but rather that the Hx24 is intended to be used in a SWiM setup so wide band tuners aren't necessary...thus the need for the BBCs in a non-SWiM setup. :grin:
> 
> Mike


I think this is more accurate. The primary configuration for the Hr24 should be on SWiM Systems because the deca won't work otherwise so there is no need for Wideband tuners. Even before the HR24 was released they had stopped production of the HR23 and were making HR22's because all new installs with HD-DVRs were SWiM installs.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Fedex Ground just pulled up with my two B band converters.  Only took 19 hours (overnight). Thanks Directv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not bad, Not bad at all


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

freerein100 said:


> I received them standard fedex overnight 1 per envelope


I don't understand why they ship them that way. I would think that if a customer needs two BBCs, it would be cheaper to ship them in the same envelope.

A month or two ago, I called because I needed JUST ONE BBC. The CSR told me that they couldn't send just one, because they were packaged as a pair. OK, no problem. Imagine my surprise when two days later TWO IDENTICAL FedEx envelopes arrived, with a single BBC in each envelope.:scratch:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

The master carton in the warehouse is probably set up as a 2-pack or multiples of 2.


----------

